# Identify This



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi

Can you please Identify this mammal? Is it dormouse or what?


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh he is lovely! what is his story?

I know you do get some rats with furred/busy tails and his body and face say more rat than dormouse to me. I've seen pictures of a similar rat with a furred tail, can't remember the name, but it was very dark and didn't have the marking round the eyes.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like an edible dormouse... Glis glis.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Looks like an edible dormouse... Glis glis.



..d'oh, yes he does doesn't he! I forgot about glis glis.

I guess the pale fur is just the flash?


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you all

I think this can be edible dormouse 

This lovely creature is my friend's and he wants to know what kind of rodent is it

I know he knows it now

Thank you all again


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like this forest dormouse (don't know if that's likely though XD)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Your friend has a pet that he doesn't know the species of? What's the story? Was it found as an orphan and handreared?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Whatever it is, it doesn't look very happy in that little cage!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like an asian garden dormouse to me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Glis glis are an arboreal critter, so needs plenty of height with things to climb and hide in (they are, after all, a prey species).


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> Looks like an asian garden dormouse to me.



It doesn't look like the ones I have - the tail is too bushy, asian garden dormice have quite a thin tail in comparison, quite black and more bushy at the end. The face also looks thinner and the ears not big enough.

I had assumed the cage was temporary, and this was a wild one that had needed help? I agree the cage looks far too small otherwise...


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

My friend wanted to buy a sugarglider but unfortunately it seems the seller gave it instead! 

I will tell him the care requirements as soon as possible 

Obviously this cage is temporary but my friend have to build (or buy) a good one

Thank you all any way


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is disgusting! :gasp: But gliders should never be kept singularly, anyway.


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> That is disgusting! :gasp: But gliders should never be kept singularly, anyway.


Yeah, definitely is disgusting

Some people will do anything to making money and It was my friend's fault too! He should study about gliders before purchasing


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very much so!! Animal purchases should never be made without research going into said animal FIRST.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Especially exotic animals like sugar gliders.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

To my knowledge Edible Dormice(Glis glis) are grey and dont have the face mask.They are also fairly large in comparison to that wheel.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

While the buyer should have received what he ordered i think he's got something a bit more interesting there.
I would not mind that happening to me, as long as I got a pair :blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ive seen glis glis in the flesh before loos like a aciatic dormouse to me ? Did the breeder not say what it was ? Even if he was gonna buy a auger glider why has he got such a small cage a suger glider will be bigger then that


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

m6s0ud said:


> My friend wanted to buy a sugarglider but unfortunately it seems the seller gave it instead!
> 
> I will tell him the care requirements as soon as possible
> 
> ...


1. That seller needs to get punched in the nuts and/or the cops called.

2. I hope to hell that your friend didn't pay sugarglider prices for a (presumably; it looks like it to me, but I'm not an expert on similar-looking species) glis glis.

3. As has been pointed out already, it's equally bad that someone can buy an exotic animal sighted-and-seen and not be able to identify it to that extent.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

This Glis glis is worth about the same as a suggie

Agree with above though, terrible on both counts of the seller & the buyer :bash:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> This Glis glis is worth about the same as a suggie
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Are they?Pest control take them away from houses around here.they might look cute but I dont want one in my loft,the amount of damage they do is frightening.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

colinm said:


> Pouchie said:
> 
> 
> > This Glis glis is worth about the same as a suggie
> ...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

Crazy I know. They go for about £250 to £300 a pair :gasp:

Yes Glis glis is their latin and common name but another common name is Edible Dormouse.

They are an introduced species. Native to Europe - there is a farm in Scandinavia (I think) who farm them for food. They let them breed, basically in the wild, then trap them.

Used to be a delicacy over here - Dormouse on a skewer...


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> Crazy I know. They go for about £250 to £300 a pair :gasp:


_Really_??? That's nuts.

Maybe the OP's friend can make a swap...


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like snake food to me :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

OniExpress said:


> _Really_??? That's nuts.
> 
> Maybe the OP's friend can make a swap...


 
A lot of prices can seem a bit crazy.

Too based on rarity and not based enough on longevity


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not sure that it is a glis glis, unless it is very young. They are big fat dormice and often mistaken for squirrels. They are also known for their bite! They are captive bred for posh banquets and the odd one gets onto the pet market, but they make terrible pets.

There is a small wild population in the Chilterns which escaped from the Rothsmere? collection in Tring and is very slowly increasing. They often make a nuisance of themselves by getting into attics and chewing things and banging around in the middle of the night. However, they are a protected species so you are not able trap them yourself.


----------



## multimania (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi

This looks like a European Garden Dormouse, I dont remember glis glis having the cheek stripes

David


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

multimania said:


> Hi
> 
> This looks like a European Garden Dormouse, I dont remember glis glis having the cheek stripes
> 
> David


 
Tail is wrong and it looks too big 

The mask is offputting but I have seen Glis with dark and light masks
Could do with a better pic to see the size of it


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Tail is wrong and it looks too big
> 
> The mask is offputting but I have seen Glis with dark and light masks
> Could do with a better pic to see the size of it


I don't think it's glis glis either I thought so at first but just doesn't look right I'd go with some type of dormouse any more pics ?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Other than Edible Dormouse (Glis) I could only believe this is a Forest Dormouse.. and I would be amazed if there are any of those in the UK

Same goes for European Garden Dormice, also rare or non existant in the UK unless someone brought them over fairly recently!

The only ones common here are Asian Garden Dormice (which this is not imo, head, ears, tail, coat, everything all wrong) and Glis glis.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Other than Edible Dormouse (Glis) I could only believe this is a Forest Dormouse.. and I would be amazed if there are any of those in the UK
> 
> Same goes for European Garden Dormice, also rare or non existant in the UK unless someone brought them over fairly recently!
> 
> The only ones common here are Asian Garden Dormice (which this is not imo, head, ears, tail, coat, everything all wrong) and Glis glis.


I googled forest dormouse and this is one of the first photos you get, looks pretty much the same just a little darker.

http://www.naturephoto-cz.com/photos/andera/forest-dormouse-3787.jpg


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

that's the fella.

Now that really would be worth what the chap paid for it. A Forest Dormouse should easily be the price of a Glis if not more due to rarity in the UK.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is what I said on the first page... XD

I think it most looks like a forest dormouse tbh


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

It certainly looks like a forest dormouse. They seem to be wide-ranging in Europe or Asia. Also read it adapts well to captivity, which glis certainly does not. They are also kept in many European zoos.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There are a small number of Europeans keeping the Forest Dormouse but if someone has imported some to the UK, its news to me.

Seems odd to have turned up like this, being sold as a sugar glider ...


----------



## Katmc1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re glis glis*

Where did you get it from.I want one they look great.No I dont really I am a torty person through and through.Just curious.Or nosey.....


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you all

In my country sugar gliders are more expensive than this creature. I think this can be native and so is wild caught so is cheaper than sugar gliders

Honestly I like this rodent but hard to believe that my friend could mistake it by a sugar glider !!! 

He should research before decision and it's her fault

Thank you all again


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

m6s0ud said:


> Thank you all
> 
> In my country sugar gliders are more expensive than this creature. I think this can be native and so is wild caught so is cheaper than sugar gliders
> 
> ...


What country are you in?


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

gmccurdie said:


> What country are you in?


I live in Iran


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

m6s0ud said:


> I live in Iran


Great :bash:

Thank you for adding that information!


Hope you enjoyed the past 4 pages of debate about the likelihood of a Forest Dormouse in the UK?


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Pouchie said:


> Great :bash:
> 
> Thank you for adding that information!
> 
> ...


I read it completely and I got useful info about this creature cause I didn't know anything about that

I need to read some books about mammals


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

m6s0ud said:


> I live in Iran


And what animals do you keep out there?


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

gmccurdie said:


> And what animals do you keep out there?


I've had some reptiles and amphibians such as burmese python, ball pythons, king snake, green iguana, marsh frogs, and lots of rodents 

It's illegal to keep any reptile in my country but there are lot of people love them. Probably the laws will change soon but no one knows when!


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

m6s0ud said:


> I've had some reptiles and amphibians such as burmese python, ball pythons, king snake, green iguana, marsh frogs, and lots of rodents
> 
> It's illegal to keep any reptile in my country but there are lot of people love them. Probably the laws will change soon but no one knows when!


 
Think you should tell everyone on "Iran Zoo" they will be disappointed.

Know you had a problem last year with dogs being seized, unmuslim to have them in the house and all that. But thought the opinion (Fatwa) to try and ban pets wasn't being successful?

Also a bit confused as you said on a previous post you have been buying pets for friends and there was no problem keeping a _white lipped tree viper as there was no legislation in your country.:hmm:_


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, this is confusing cause Iran is the only country in the world that can give you legal permits for keeping all animals by high price! Our wildlife service permission is entirely up to our money bag!

You can even keep cheetah if pay enough money!

And about dogs you are right. It's ridiculous but unfortunately it's the way it is! My people are interested in dogs and cats but our government isn't


----------

